# Luis Scola



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

It's always tricky predicting success for European league / international players in the NBA, and I admit I was a little nervous to see how Luis Scola--whose play I had really enjoyed since first seeing him in the 2002 World Championships--would do. I wondered if what seemed to be a game based a lot on post offense would work alongside an obviously more serious post threat in Yao; and considering he's pretty short (probably only about 6-7 in reality, not the 6-9 he's listed at), I thought he might struggle to get his shot off.

While he's had to adjust gradually, using December for that in particular, he has really impressed me. As a starter, he's getting 11.2 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 1.5 apg, and shooting 57% from the floor. I love his offensive creativity and craftiness: like nearly every Argentinean who has made the league, he's very good passing the ball, and good moving without the ball. He has proved (I think) without a doubt that he's superior to the early season starter, Chuck Hayes, and while Carl Landry can score, he's nowhere near the complete player Scola is. 

Kudos to Luis Scola. He's got the look of a fine, contributing NBA player.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

scola doesn't look any smaller than his listed height.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I felt the same way about him to be honest. In Europe his game relied on his ability to bully people in the post and draw fouls, he used his strength and skills mainly in the paint, which was facilitated by the lack of quality 7 footers. 
I really didnt know he was such a good shooter from 15 feet, he would only rarely take these shots in Europe. He's also found ways to score inside but he's always had a tremendous array of post moves. I think his size still kinda hurts him, and that Carl Landry is the best PF the Rockets have as far as finishing above the rim is concerned.
He wont break the Argentinian reputation of being shameless floppers on defense, though he gets a fair amount of steals for his playing time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good thread. Considering the last few European star imports (Kutluay, Macijauskas and Jasikevicius) have been disappointments. Its refreshing to see that Scola is not in the same mold. Very smart player and pretty skilled for his position


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Now that Yao is out, we might see how Scola does against the Western Conferences 7 footers at center.


----------

